# Movies like 'Let Me In'



## nolow (Dec 22, 2010)

So I saw Let Me In the English language remake of Let The Right One In, admittedly I have not seen the original. However, I was wondering if anyone could point me to some movies in the same vain or nature as this one. I'm not talking about vampire movies, I am looking for some movies with the dark nature and atmosphere that this has. 

btw if anyone has not seen this, you need to watch it. 

here's the trailer if you haven't


----------



## Blake1970 (Dec 22, 2010)

I thought Winter's Bone had a dark nature and atmosphere. By the way I rented the original Let The Right One In and thought it was a great movie.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 22, 2010)

What Lies Beneath.
The Gift.
The Fly (with Jeff Goldblum).
Stir of Echoes.
Unbreakable.
Angelheart.
The Sixth Sense.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 22, 2010)

I saw the Swedish version. The ending was cool, but the film was so damn boring.

Also, I hate the Swedish language so I found it hard to sit through.


----------



## nolow (Dec 23, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I saw the Swedish version. The ending was cool, but the film was so damn boring.
> 
> Also, I hate the Swedish language so I found it hard to sit through.



Yeah there was not much dialogue in the first 15 minutes of this one either, I think you would of found it interesting if you could of tolerated the language more. I think thats one of the reasons they remade it in English, so we would not have to read subtitles.


----------

